# My Essential oil Perfume Citrus Blend



## biarine (Aug 1, 2017)

My husband asking me to make him a new perfume. I decide a citrus blend. I made enough for 4 batches of 200 ml perfume. 

Ingredients

1 ounce Sweet Orange EO
1/2 ounce Lime EO
1/2 ounce Tangerine EO
1/2 ounce Lemon EO
1/16th ounce Cinnamon Bark EO
1/8th ounce Allspice EO
1/8th ounce Ginger EO
1/8th ounce Clove Bud EO
1/8th ounce Benzoin Absolute


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2017)

Sounds really nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## KristaY (Aug 1, 2017)

Sounds lovely Biarine! I bet he loves it.


----------



## lsg (Aug 1, 2017)

He should like that.


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

Obsidian said:


> Sounds really nice, thanks for sharing




You're welcome and thank you.


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

lsg said:


> He should like that.




Yes I love the scent..


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

KristaY said:


> Sounds lovely Biarine! I bet he loves it.





Thank you Krista..


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

lsg said:


> He should like that.




Yes he did because it's unisex


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you for sharing - it sounds wonderful!


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Thank you for sharing - it sounds wonderful!




I am happy to share in case someone wanted to try. Sometimes I use neroli  instead of benzoin and I take out the allspice.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 2, 2017)

Mmm, this sounds so delishious! Fruity, spicy, fresh - all at once.Thanks for sharing your blend!


----------



## biarine (Aug 2, 2017)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Mmm, this sounds so delishious! Fruity, spicy, fresh - all at once.Thanks for sharing your blend!




You're welcome, yeah it's does. You can change the benzoin with cedarwood EO it's good too.


----------



## dbloomingdale (Sep 18, 2017)

Silly question, but what does it smell like?


----------

